# Solid Counter Top for Bathroom - Can I cut it



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

You are most likely looking at what are known as "cultured marble" tops, as I don't know of any of the solid surfacing products (Corian, Swanstone, etc) that are distributed in a manner that would have them show up at an outlet store. But even if it would be, all of the products are worked with common tools.

Cultured marble can be cut with carbide saw blades (which may leave a few chips along the edge in the gel coat, which will be covered by the end splashes), or masonry cutting stone blades or an inexpensive diamond blade ( about $30 at HD/Lowes). Corian and the other similiar products cut better with carbide or diamond blades as oppossed to the masonry blades, but they will work .


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

If it is cultured marble and you only need to take 3/8 off of each side i would use a belt sander with 50 grit belt. I have done this a couple of times and it works great. tape the edge and mark a line on the tape and sand away. It will make a lot of dust so someone to hold a shop vac will be nice.


----------



## screamon demon (Dec 20, 2007)

I will try these suggestion thanks for the help. 

BTW - The bargain outlet around here sells Granite Tops not sure about corian though. If they work the are a steal 

Thanks


----------

